# Athlon X2 5200 - LOL - 60FPS



## NerdFlanders (21. August 2016)

Ich hab schon gegoogelt aber die Aussagen widersprechen sich teilweise krass...

Ein Freund braucht übergangsweise einen PC für LOL, reicht ein alter Athlon X2 5200+ um auch in intensiveren Situationen 60FPS zu halten? Einstellungen können ruhig alle Minimum sein.

(Falls das noch wichtig ist: 2GB DDR2, Spiel liegt auf einer SSD)


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2016)

Was für eine GPU kommt denn zum Einsatz?

Ansonsten würde ich es mit dem Athlon einfach testen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (21. August 2016)

Die GPU ist eine noch ältere GeForce 7600GT. Bei nem testweisen BotMatch hielt sie zu meiner größten Überraschung 60FPS @ FHD (natürlich minimalste Settings).

Da die GPU Anforderung sich online ja nicht groß ändert, sollte die GPU in Ordnung gehen... Die CPU Anforderung könnte sich aber verschieben, oder?

Tja und wieso kein Online Match? Weil ich von LOL 0 Ahnung hab und nicht mir und 4 anderen 30-45 Minuten unserer Zeit stehlen will


----------



## Haligia (21. Oktober 2016)

Also ich hatte selber einen PC mit einem Athlon X2 5500 und 2GB RAM bevor ich zu meinem aktuellen Haswell i7 gewechselt bin... LoL lief auch online mit dem Athlon. Jedoch war dies auch vor einem Jahr... Inzwischen ist LoL leicht RAM hungriger geworden nach den ganzen Patches.. Aber das genannte System sollte dennoch ausreichen...


----------

